# دورات الـ Plc فى مصر



## زائر (9 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوانى الكرام ارجوا منكم التفضل بارسال لنا افضل اماكن التدريب فى مصر وعنوانها
فى الـ Plc , Cnc 
وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخي الكريم يمكنك أن تجد دورة الـ PLC في كلاً من
1- جامعة القاهرة
2- مركز جلوبال ماكس: المعادي , شارع النصر, رقم الهاتف: 5192624
3- مركز أحمد بهجت: 12 شارع جمال سالم - متفرع من شارع مصدق - الدقي الجيزة, هاتف: 7491951
الموقع: www.bstbahgat.com
أما بخصوص دورات الـ CNC فأعتذر لك حيث أنني لا أعلم مركزاً يقدم دورات في هذا المجال.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## adde (23 يوليو 2006)

also u'll find these courses at:
1- don bosque institute at ( rood elfareag)
2- TCC institute at ( medan elsawa7 )


----------



## الأسكندراني (11 أغسطس 2008)

you will find these cources at ain shams university


----------



## على اللول (13 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

plc فى الدون بوسكو مستوى اول بتدرس معاه دواير النيوماتيك والالكترونيوماتيك عملى
اما المستوى التانى بتدرس plc ومعاه هيدروليك والكتروهيدروليك وRobotics


----------



## اسامةطايل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## B2000 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مركز احمد بهجت كويس وانا اعطيت بعض الناس كورس Plc هناك


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (27 يوليو 2010)

اخى الكريم بالنسبة لدورات cncيتم تدريسها فى :
1- مصنع 200الحربى ابوزعبل ومدتها 3شهورمجانى 
2-معهد الفنى للصناعات مدينة السلام /النهضه مجانى 
3-معهد السالزيان 
4-معهد كفاية انتاجية بالاميرية بجوار بسكو مصر مجانى
وشكرا


----------



## بدرالدين آدم عبد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كم مدة الدراسة فى المعاهد بالنسبة للplc


----------



## m_motlak (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اية نظام الدورة فى مركز اجمد بهجت 
المدة قد اية والمصاريف


----------



## mahmoudelsharnouby (20 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## karim Youssef (13 أغسطس 2011)

SENIORS | Professional Training Center (( www.seniors-egypt.com)) you can also find page on facebook ((www.facebook.comseniors.egypt))) . . . . . provide the best PLC Courses in Egypt . . . . on Siemens , LG and Mitsubishi . . SCADA



SYSTEM ,Micro-Controller ,LabView for Robotics , Programming Languages , Robotics,also Bio medical engineering like ECG Designs,EMG,Ventilator, Pulse oximeter ,incubator , Controlled pump design . . . . . 

SENIORS have Professional instructors with practical Training that provide effective training for under graduate and bost graduate engineers in both educational and industrial fields..... also providing technical support for factories and graduation projects


----------



## امير بن نمر (16 أغسطس 2011)

افادكم الله


----------



## maher sokara (24 أكتوبر 2011)

افادكم الله


----------



## whisper_stronger (25 أكتوبر 2011)

دورات الـ plc متاحة ومجاناً بمركز تدريب الكفاية الإنتاجية بالمنيا
لطلاب كليات الهندسة والمعاهد الهندسية وخريجى العام السابق لكل التخصصات عدا مدنى وعمارة
والمعمل مجهزة بأجهزة seimens s7 300
على الراغبين فى التدريب الاتصال برقم 01115707217 & 01225673752


----------



## أحمد محمد الزهارنة (27 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجد ايضا في مدينه 6 اكتوبر اكاديميه المهندسين في الحي الثالث هناك مهندسين ممتازين 
ومعتمده لدي سمينز و lg بالتوفيق


----------



## امير بن نمر (29 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب ده شرك للهندسه والمعاهد الفنيه ....طيب انا ثانويه فنيه تخصصى كنترول واشتغلت فننى كنترول تقريبا عام


----------

